# How To Make Your Own Lures



## Guest (Jan 26, 2008)

Found this website on Lure making.

http://www.luresonline.com.au/mouldinglures.htm

Would love to see if other people know of good lure making sites/instructions.


----------



## radar (Nov 4, 2007)

A old mate and i made heaps over the years,before internet sites existed,most of them were given away.dug out some to show.catches fish too"


----------



## alpha (Aug 18, 2006)

Thats a coincidence, I found that website last night too, nice timing Zone!
I've recently started building using Balsa wood with the wire ''frame'' only built 3 lures so far,2 poppers & 1 walker.
I find the balsa wood great to work with.
A friend of mine builds model planes and recommended a product called Dope :shock: to seal the wood before painting and it does seal nice, haven't painted over it yet though.
I tried a few water based primers but the wood absorbs it and expands/splinters  heartbreaking after meticulously shaping & sanding.
I've been using a fast drying 2 part epoxy(Z Poxy) as a finish and it goes real hard but I find it difficult to get an even application ( would like to know some alternatives). 
The guy's in my local tackle shop like the lures, then challenged me (theatened :roll: ); Now make one in clear! to which I replied that I was working some ideas, making moulds for epoxy casts 
I've also been incorporating a rattle by symetrically machining half a circle (sphere) in each body half, epoxying the inside(to increase the noise) and adding a small brass bead and works great.
Any ways I'm looking forward to seeing the the development of this thread and good luck with building em Zone & keep us posted!


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

Tackle Underground is also a great source of information for those interested in making their own lures.

http://www.tackleunderground.com/forum/index.php


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2008)

Nice one Borat (alfa) Not racing into anything yet but I definately want to make some just for fun.

I'd like to use Polyurathane (I think that is how it is spelt) in my lure making.


----------



## alpha (Aug 18, 2006)

Thanks Doug, should keep me sweet 4 a while.
Cheers, keep us up to dat Zone.
Here's the popper I was referring to;


----------



## fishyman (Nov 27, 2007)

heres some of mine


----------



## Imaddictedtofishing (Nov 28, 2007)

I just reently made a popper and tested it today. IT SUCKED!!! Must be my pore skills. The problem was it sank and ive heard popper are ment to FLOAT!!! DAMN IT! Might have been the water proof layer i put on it :?


----------

